# PS 5.1  Shapes verkleinern ohne Verlust möglich?



## J0hn B0y (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo. Ich  versuche mich seit ein paar Tagen an einem logo und möchte 3 Zahnräder die ich als "Shapes" vorliegen habe verkleinern damit ich 3 davon in einen Buchstaben integrieren kann.

Beim verkleinern (Logogrösse 269:82px) der Zahnräder Shapes verliert sich leider alles in einer "Pixelsuppe". Man erkennt nichts mehr. 

Beim durchforsten von Google und Co. hab gelesen das man Shapes durchaus, ohne Detailverlust, verkleinern kann. 
Leider finde ich nichts das mir erklärt wie ich vorgehen muss. Hoffe, das mir hier jemand helfen kann. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Another (23. Februar 2013)

Mit "shapes" meinst du nicht zufällig Brushes oder? Hättest du sie bspw. als Formebene oder Pfade vorliegen, würde es dir generell leichter fallen sie zu skalieren. Und da du von "Logo größe" sprichst, nehme ich an, du nutzt Photoshop zum Logo-Designen? Hier wären vektorbasierendes Programm wie Illustrator dienlicher.

Zu deinem Problem:
Da es nur Zahnräder sind, würde ich eines davon einfach mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen, dieses so oft wie du es benötigst dublizieren, diese nach Wunsch skalieren und dann einfärben, etc.

"Shapes", sofern wir hier von Brush-shapes sprechen, kann man meist via Rechtsklick skalieren.
Ist dies nicht der Fall, sind sie zu behandeln wie jedes Pixel-Bild. Es kommt hier natürlich immer aufs Ausgangsbild drauf an, oft hilf es aber sie in mehrere Stufen zu verkleinern, statt vom Ausgangsbild direkt auf die Wunschgröße. Statt "Bikubisch", etc., könnte man für die Verkleinerung auch "Bikubisch schäfer" nutzen - hängt wie gesagt jedoch ebenfalls vom Bild ab. Die Zahnräder würde ich aber einfach selber zeichnen.


----------



## sight011 (24. Februar 2013)

Ein Screenshot vorher/nachher hilft immer 

Und bitte Logos als Vektordatei bauen = Prinzipiell!


----------



## H4ckHunt3r (1. März 2013)

Wenn du das Bild als PSD direkt verkleinerst und Stile auf Ebenen angewendet hast
solltest du auch berücksichtigen das diese nicht ordentlich mit Skaliert werden
und in den meisten fällen nach dem Sklalieren echt nicht mehr schön aussehen.
*Also erst speichern z.B. als PNG dann öffnen und die PNG Skalieren.*

Und wie sight011 schon sagte, wenn du Logos gestalten willst,
solltest du auf Vektor Programme wie z.B. Illustrator zurückgreifen
und mit Pfaden Arbeiten da diese Grafiken nahezu verlustfrei Skalierbar,
leicht zu bearbeiten, besser zum Drucken geeignet und leicht in Pixel Grafiken umwandelbar sind.
_Mit besser zum drucken geeignet meine ich z.B. für T-Shirt Drucks._

Falls du Illustrator nicht hast ist Inkscape auch eine gute und kostenlose Alternative
zum Vektor Grafiken erstellen und bearbeiten.


----------



## Sneer (3. März 2013)

JLogogrösse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 269:82px... "Pixelsuppe". Man erkennt nichts mehr.



Ich denke hier liegt das Problem an der Ausgangsgröße der Bilddatei. Auch Shapes werden als Pixel dargestellt. Verlieren die Shapes Ihre Form und Schärfe muss das Logo und die Schrift vergrößert werden.


----------

